# Grouse Pot Pie



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Everyone loves a pot pie. They are a lot of work but well worth the effort. Here's pot pies made with sage grouse:



*Grouse Pot Pie*

*Parboil Ingredients*
2 quarts - water
2 tsp - salt
2 whole - Bay leaves
1 medium - carrot sliced
1/3 cup - onion, sliced
1/2 tsp - black peppercorns

*Parboil Instructions:*
In a pot bring 2 quarts of water to a boil. Add salt, onions, carrots, Bay leaves, and black peppercorns. Continue boiling, stirring occasionally, for 5 minutes.
Reduce to a simmer, add grouse and cook until meat just starts to fall off the bones.
Remove bird, drain, and rinse in warm water. When cool take meat off the bones.

*Pot Pie Ingredients:*
Meat from 1 grouse, cubed
3 - 12 oz cans cream of chicken soup
2 - 12 oz cans milk
4 tbsp - cornstarch
2 tbsp - butter
1 cup - onions, chopped
1 cup - celery, chopped
16 oz - broccoli, frozen
1 tsp - salt
1/2 tsp - black pepper
2 tbsp - fresh parsley, chopped
4 oz - shredded cheddar cheese
2 - 9" pie crusts
1 - egg white

*Pot Pie Instructions:*
Sauté onions and celery in butter until the onions are clear. 
Blend together cornstarch, milk and soup and then mix with the sautéed veggies.
Add meat, broccoli and the spices. Simmer until the mixture thickens, about 20 minutes. 
Place pie crusts in 5" aluminum pot pie bowls and pour the mixture in the bowls. Top with cheddar cheese. 
Add pie crust top and pinch sides together all around.
Brush the crust top, lightly, with egg white. 
With a fork, pierce steam vents in the center of the crust.
Bake at 425° until bubbly and the crust is lightly browned, about 20 minutes.

Makes 6 pot pies









Tastes like chicken!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

That looks like a great dinner.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Looks fantastic! That would make for a great lunch on a colder day like today!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Very tasty and a really good way to cook sage grouse. I'm making some more and freezing them.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

that looks incredible! Sadly I'm too lazy to go to those measures. But kfc has pot pies!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes that looks great. My favorite way to cook / eat grouse is pot pies.


-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Sage grouse pot pies, a great winter meal:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Well now I am disappointed with my dinner menu for tonight


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh yea, those look amazing.


-DallanC


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Bax* said:


> Well now I am disappointed with my dinner menu for tonight


Yep. Me too, and I don't even know what's on the menu. Just don't tell the Missus I said that.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Good timing to bring this back up. Just saw 2 bags of SG in the freezer last night.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I'd like to try this one!

Also, putting a request out there for a ruffed grouse recipe that can be made in Deer/Elk camp if the big game hunting is slow....just putting that out there!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

KineKilla said:


> I'd like to try this one!
> 
> Also, putting a request out there for a ruffed grouse recipe that can be made in Deer/Elk camp if the big game hunting is slow....just putting that out there!


I have a recipe for gamebirds I've used for years on backpacking hunts. I'll post something up. Don't think I have any pictures though.

.


----------

